# New Track under construction



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Paved oval track now under renovation at the Marion County Fairgrounds in Indianapolis Indiana. This track will feature a 258 ft x 180 ft. paved oval, an infield dirt oval, and the track is wide enough to set up an on-road course on the paved oval. 
If anybody would like to help out it would be appreciated. Go to our website at rcarassociation.org. We hope to have some racing by the end of May or first of june.
We will run these classes:
-1/10 electric and nitro touring cars
-1/10 indy cars
-1/8th GTP cars
-1/8th open class (serpent, evolvas etc)
-1/10 scale sliders on dirt oval
-stadium trucks (slayer/slash etc) on dirt oval
-1/4 scale nascars and nastrucks 
-1/4 scale sprint cars on dirt oval

This place will be awesome when it's done.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW.....Cant wait to see it....How wide will the track be? Will there be pit space built or BYO?


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

The paved oval is 39 feet wide but will be cut down to about 15 feet. for road course layouts. There will be a pit area but you can BYO.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

any plans for 1/8 electric on or off road?


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, 1/8th nitro on-road and off-road


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*1/8 on road*

:thumbsup:gald to have 1/8 on road in indiana. Cut down the trips to Ohio


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

We are currently talking to Hobby R/C which is very close to the track (approx 5min.) about supplying the needed parts. In the future we may have a large retail trailer on-site.

By the way, does anybody know anyone that does asphalt sealcoating that would be willing to lend us a hand in exchange for some advertising at the track?


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

fselzer said:


> We are currently talking to Hobby R/C which is very close to the track (approx 5min.) about supplying the needed parts. In the future we may have a large retail trailer on-site.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know anyone that does asphalt sealcoating that would be willing to lend us a hand in exchange for some advertising at the track?


I use to work for a large sealcoat company named leslie coatings.They no longer do anything with sealcoat but ther was a small company that rented some space from us.There name is Panyard Brothers.Joe and John are the owners the should be in the book


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Hobby R/C? Where is this at? Never heard of it.

All I know of is HT north and south,Indy Slots,Big Boy Hobbies and the little hobby store just north of 52/Brookville Road (I think it is on Franklin Road)that deals with planes and helicopters. 

Later,

Mark


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

hobby R/C is on Franklin rd and brookville rd. They have said that they will either order the parts which would be delivered in one to two days or they could possibly begin stocking parts. It all depends on market demand.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

tractionroller said:


> I use to work for a large sealcoat company named leslie coatings.They no longer do anything with sealcoat but ther was a small company that rented some space from us.There name is Panyard Brothers.Joe and John are the owners the should be in the book


Thanks, I will give them a call.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I think we have some R/C Bikers in town who'll be interested in this news!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just for clarification, what will the dimensions be of the racing surface for road course racing? I can't imagine a very technical road course being put on an oval track.

For example, Indy Slots is about 60' x 35' and is on the small side. When racing outside I'd rather race on a tarmac track that is 125' x 75' or larger. Anything smaller doesn't allow nitro cars a chance to really stretch their legs. I'd also like to get a chance to open up a low turn brushless in my 1/10 electric car.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just for clarification, what will the dimensions be of the racing surface for road course racing? I can't imagine a very technical road course being put on an oval track.
> 
> For example, Indy Slots is about 60' x 35' and is on the small side. When racing outside I'd rather race on a tarmac track that is 125' x 75' or larger. Anything smaller doesn't allow nitro cars a chance to really stretch their legs. I'd also like to get a chance to open up a low turn brushless in my 1/10 electric car.


Our track is 260 ft long and 180 ft wide with a track width of 39 ft. In the short term we plan on making the lane width 14 ft to accomodate chicanes and switchbacks. Utlimately this will be the biggest track around other than cincinnati. Be patient though as this is only a shorterm fix. I will not even tell you what we have planned for the future - I want you to be able to sleep at night!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

F103 class anyone?


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

You love those things ricky bobby. lol


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

ThrottleKing said:


> F103 class anyone?


We will race anything and everything if possible.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I do! I havent been this into a car since my dad bought me an RC10 when I was 12. I ran that thing probably every day for two years there is still some remnants of my old track at the edge of the woods and I stopped running on it 15 years ago.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

An overhead view of the track has been posted on our website at rcarassociation.org


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

fselzer said:


> Our track is 260 ft long and 180 ft wide with a track width of 39 ft. In the short term we plan on making the lane width 14 ft to accomodate chicanes and switchbacks. Utlimately this will be the biggest track around other than cincinnati. Be patient though as this is only a shorterm fix. I will not even tell you what we have planned for the future - I want you to be able to sleep at night!


Will you be adding more asphalt to the infield or will the dirt oval take up all the space? Will there be something to control the dust on the asphalt? I'm anxious to see/hear what you have planned as I usually go to Cincy, Joliet, or Toledo for gas racing in the summer.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

JonnySocko said:


> Will you be adding more asphalt to the infield or will the dirt oval take up all the space? Will there be something to control the dust on the asphalt? I'm anxious to see/hear what you have planned as I usually go to Cincy, Joliet, or Toledo for gas racing in the summer.


The dirt oval is the "inner" track while the outer track is a paved oval. 
The "infield" of the dirt track will be grass. The space is just too big to put anything else. The dirt surface will be mostly clay based and will be watered before each race to control the dirt.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

ThrottleKing said:


> F103 class anyone?


I'll run it when I am there!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*track & parts*



fselzer said:


> We are currently talking to Hobby R/C which is very close to the track (approx 5min.) about supplying the needed parts. In the future we may have a large retail trailer on-site.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know anyone that does asphalt sealcoating that would be willing to lend us a hand in exchange for some advertising at the track?


Fselzer use your pull to too get serpent 960 parts lol. I will get my serpent out when you are finnished. I will try to talk greg to bring out his 1/8 scale.
Glad to see you are getting a track done. :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*pm*

fselzer you have pm


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

PDK RACING said:


> Fselzer use your pull to too get serpent 960 parts lol. I will get my serpent out when you are finnished. I will try to talk greg to bring out his 1/8 scale.
> Glad to see you are getting a track done. :thumbsup:


Sounds good. I can work with Barb to see what can be done. Any other Serpent drivers out there. Visit our forum page on our website at rcarassociation.org


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Please call the other outdoor on-road tracks about coating the surface. Cincy has had many issues with their track. Toledo has a great surface that does well with the weather change we see in the midwest.

I will be there as soon as we can run 1/8 on-road.

Steve Dunn
Anderson, IN


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

dragrace said:


> Please call the other outdoor on-road tracks about coating the surface. Cincy has had many issues with their track. Toledo has a great surface that does well with the weather change we see in the midwest.
> 
> I will be there as soon as we can run 1/8 on-road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. We will find out all we can.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

When is the first race?....Onroad?


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> When is the first race?....Onroad?


Our tentative date for the dirt oval practice is Saturday May 30th. The onroad track, hopefully, will either be sealcoated or resurfaced in the near future, depending upon our sponsors and weather. So, onroad will be a little later. We are currently revamping our website so it will have alot of new information. We are shooting for a mid june grand opening.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

fselzer said:


> Our tentative date for the dirt oval practice is Saturday May 30th. The onroad track, hopefully, will either be sealcoated or resurfaced in the near future, depending upon our sponsors and weather. So, onroad will be a little later. We are currently revamping our website so it will have alot of new information. We are shooting for a mid june grand opening.


Awesome cant wait to check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out our new website at rcarassociation.org:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

We are making progress on the track! We had some final grading done on the dirt track but some areas were still to wet. Also, renovating the pagoda (scoring tower) is going very well as we are just about ready for paint. As soon as the paved oval is sealcoated the new outer walls will be installed and the huge drivers stand with pits underneath will be assembled and installed. Since it is an outdoor track weather plays a big part in our plans, but hopefully, the dirt track will be open for practice and driver feedback in a week or two. 
Visit our website at rcarassociation.org often for updates as we will be having a survey next week on the website so that we can make sure that we are going to meet your needs.

Thanks for so much interest!!


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Visit our updated website at rcarassociation.org for progress at our track


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

*practice*

When are you going to be ready for practice sprint cars ready for dirt .


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

jerrymorgan said:


> When are you going to be ready for practice sprint cars ready for dirt .


We have a finish grade on the dirt track but we still need to drag it to remove the remaining rocks. We will be installing drain tile around the outer perimeter of the dirt track to prevent the track from washing out when it rains. It will most likely be a couple of weeks before you can run a car on it. Once the dirt track is finished we have a company that is going to sealcoat and stripe the paved oval. This is all dependent upon the weather of course. This track would have been done a month ago if it wasn;t for all the rain.

Are you running 1/4 scale sprint cars?


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

*sprint cars*

I have 1/10 scale sliders and custom works Sprint cars custom works late model and 1/4 scale stock car and if your going to run 1/4 scale sprints i would be in the market for one cant wait to turn some laps it will be nice to have a nice track so close to home.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

jerrymorgan said:


> I have 1/10 scale sliders and custom works Sprint cars custom works late model and 1/4 scale stock car and if your going to run 1/4 scale sprints i would be in the market for one cant wait to turn some laps it will be nice to have a nice track so close to home.


Great! Thanks for the encouragement. Absolutely we plan on running 1/4scale sprint cars - are you kidding me!?! Please sign our guestbook on our website at rcarassociation.org and we look forward to seeing you at the track with all your cars.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

*TRACK OPEN FOR PRACTICE!!!*
Marion County Fairgrounds, Indianapolis Indiana
Touring Cars, Pan Cars, Indy Cars, Gtp – Any And All 12th Thru ¼ Scales Welcome
Get To Know The Largest Paved R/C Track In Indiana Before The Grand Opening Races!
Paved Oval Practice - Friday, July 10th Gates Open 3 P.m.
On-road Practice – Saturday July 11th Gates Open 9 Am.
Practice All Day For $5!	
Bring A Tent And Spend The Day
Let Us Know What You Like And Don’t Like.
Go To rcarassociation.org For More Information


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

We have a new survey on our website. Please visit rcarassociation.org and click the survey tab. This will help us serve you better.


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

TRACK OPEN FOR PRACTICE!!!
Marion County Fairgrounds, Indianapolis Indiana
Touring Cars, Pan Cars, Indy Cars, Gtp – Any And All 12th Thru ¼ Scales Welcome
Get To Know The Largest Paved R/C Track In Indiana Before The Grand Opening Races!
Paved Oval Practice - Friday, July 10th Gates Open 3 P.m.
On-road Practice – Saturday July 11th Gates Open 9 Am.
Practice All Day For $5! 
Bring A Tent And Spend The Day
Let Us Know What You Like And Don’t Like.
Go To rcarassociation.org For More Information

This includes you - velodrome guys!!!

Make sure that you fill out our survey on the website!:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys how many of you are planning on be there this saturday to run a road course? Any car is allowed right now as it is just practice to get the setup correct. I just need to know how many to expect.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I wanted everyone to know that there is a new track opening up in Indy. I went down and ran a few laps with my pancar tonight and I'm trying to get the word out to everyone. If you have anything you want to race on the new oval or are up for some onroad action bring it out and have some fun. The track is located on the east end of the Marion County Fairgrounds on the southside of INDY. It's a paved oval with a 500+ foot runline. They will be running Sliders, Pancars, Touring Cars, Slash.....whatever...Nitro or Electric. 3 cars make a class. They just reworked and resealed the pavement for a smooth racing surface. They have a concession stand, AMB Scoring, a timing tower, and a huge driver's stand. There will also be a dirt oval inside the paved oval. The plans are to open a carpet oval and onroad track this winter, but it won't happen unless we get some people racing and supporting this track. I would like to see you guys come out and support the track. Having a BIG indoor oval and onroad track this winter would be cool. Here are some pics and links to the discussion thread. First race will be AUGUST 8th and I believe there will be an open practice Friday night under the lights on August 7th. Start building your oval and onroad cars now and come race!!! These pics are not the newest....they have done a lot of work with the retaining walls, driver's stand stairs, ect. The first picture is to show you the size, that's before the track was resealed. It's a nice facility.

Hobbytalk Discussion Thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252984

Website: www.rcarassociation.org


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

does anyone have pics of the on-road track? may be interested in running my vta


----------



## fselzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Not yet. The interest in a road course just doesn't seem to be there. We will have one eventually. Come to our grand opening Aug 8th and bring your VTA. They can run an oval and three makes a race. visit our website at rcarassociation.org.


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok. thanks


----------

